# דבש תמרים/סילאן



## baby2004 (17/9/09)

דבש תמרים/סילאן 
מישהו יודע איך קוראים לזה באנגלית והיכן אפשר לקנות? תודה ושנה טובה!


----------



## mayush63 (17/9/09)

honey dates/ dates syrup  וככה וויקי תרגם את העניין (אישית מעולם לא נתקלתי בשום מוצר תחת השם הזה כאן, אבל זה לא אומר כלום) ואיפה אפשר לקנות- כלומר? יבשת/מדינה/עיר/שכונה?


----------



## yonis (17/9/09)

העשרת אותי מאיה.במשך שנים 
*סאדן* בשבילי היה כינוי למכונית נוסעים 4 דלתות.סוג שברולט קלאסיק. החכמתני.


----------



## שי קון (17/9/09)

אין לי מושג איפה את גרה, אבל ראיתי בשופ רייט 
ניו ג'רזי וכמובן הייתי עכשיו בלוס אנג'לס ופשוט התעלפתי מהמוצרים והמקומות הישראליים, ממש לגור בת"א.


----------



## AdiNH (18/9/09)

גם לי יש שאלה,חבושים באנגלית? 
מה זה חבושים באגלית ואיפה מוצאים מיץ רימונים? יש בסופר? תודה ושנה טובה


----------



## Ayelet CA (18/9/09)

.Quince 
pomegranate juice can be found in Whole Foods but probably in other markets as well, call them and ask. shanah tova


----------



## AdiNH (18/9/09)

תודה 
אשתי חושבת שהיא תמצא בHanaford


----------



## BigMatilda (18/9/09)

יכול מאד להיות -- זה נחשב נורא בריא 
בגלל אנטי-אוקסידנטים וכאלה חג שמח ושנה טובה ומתוקה!


----------

